# Well knock me down & call me Charley Brown By Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Today the was a wrap on my apt door..by the postal carrier...Package...

I looked at the sender's name..Dah do to non think at the moment..drew a blank....

Opened up the package dumped out what was inside...Man O Man I was shaking so bad

my heart skipped a few beats..I had to take some heart medication to settle down...I was in total

memorized by the gift from Charles....Charles had sent me a PM asking for my snail mail address

so for the last couple of months I have been talking to wingshooter....

Well I can say I now belong too The Elite Club of RH Rotating Head Slingshot Shooters..

few members I know that have them are:MJ..Bill Hays..Gray wolf..Mr Treefork..Beanflip..Charles..

Wingshooter..all I can think of at the moment...

What a beauty..excellent wood grain handle..What a comfort to hold(hammer grip)..I took a few shots

but this seems to have a different learning curve as to were too aim to be on target...

This will take me some time too get it dialed in..as I am all over the frame to get the sweet spot for aiming.....To me it shoots different than my other shooters...I will get it

Now for the very first time I am able to shoot gangsta style with out any hand hits ot fork hits...

real pleasure too shoot ..does not seem to bother my arthueritis in the hands or fingers..to me whuch is a joy of no pain.....

All I can say is I am over come for this wonderful gift from Charles..Big thank you my friend....OM


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

This forum rocks !!!

cheers


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice. Love this forum.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the club !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

So glad you are pleased with it OM!!! I was just passing along the goodness others have done for me. Have fun with it!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Charles said:


> So glad you are pleased with it OM!!! I was just passing along the goodness others have done for me. Have fun with it!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank You Thank You Charles..Yeah I love this new shooter..My hands & fingers no longer hurt...Feels good for a change

I am working how to aim this shooter..I am all over the place to get a sweet spot...tried canted..tried gangsta,,,looking down on top of the band..tried under the bands..tried straight up...can't seem to get the target ..in side the frame decent.......OM


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Oldmiser...congrats on a great frame. You will get the feel of it. It almost sounds like you anchor is moving.

Charles...well done! A very nice gift indeed.

Todd


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweet!! What an awesome gift!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Oldmiser...congrats on a great frame. You will get the feel of it. It almost sounds like you anchor is moving.
> 
> Charles...well done! A very nice gift indeed.
> 
> Todd


I think so on the anchor moving..I got my other shooter out & shot it 9/10 hits...then I looked how I was holding the shooter.seeing the target placement....

then the anchor point....so I grabbed the RH Rotating Shooter...held it the same way..close to the same target placement..

anchor needs some minor correction....now were hitting..not good but hitting..like 4/10...couple days I have it dialed in


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!

Boundless generosity!!

And you certainly deserve it, my friend :wave:

Enjoy that FANTASTIC slingshot!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Boundless generosity!!
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend for the kind words..Oh yeah I am liking the shooter...I had to make a couple corrections..its dial in now

Hitting good 7/10 shots....really super comfortable to hold.....OM


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice Charles!!! Good on you OM.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Love the RH


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Enjoy the great shooter!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Good on ya Charles for doing that. Wow thats nice of ya.

Have fun Old Miser.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

reset said:


> Good on ya Charles for doing that. Wow thats nice of ya.
> 
> Have fun Old Miser.


I tell ya what...it took some adjustments for shooting...This shooter now shoots like a dream..I got it very fine tuned..

almost every shot hits now...I now have been shooting 9/10 & 10/10 hits on a soda can....I am very well please with is

RH Shooter....My suggestion is you owe it to your self to own one of these great shooters...as too date this is the best I

have every shot that seems to fit my hand rather well...Thank you for the kind words.....OM


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well it sounds like you have it dialed in. If it treats you like most of guys I can see 20 straight hits on that soda can in the near future.

Good shooting

Roger


----------

